# Squirrel Hunters! When do you use which type of gun (shotgun and .22)?



## CChiaravalli95 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys, 
This year I started hunting with a 20 gauge remington 870 that I picked up new for $229 after rebate and I think I like hunting with it. I also have a marlin mod. 60 I use mainly for squirrel hunting, and I love it! But back to the post, I'm just wondering when most of you guys usually switch over from shotgun to .22 or vise versa? Also any tips on patterning my shotgun are appreciated.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I don't switch. I never use a shotgun on squirrel. Not enough challenge for me and too messy.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Head shots so no meat is wasted.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

*X3!*


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

I use a 22 all year also. I like the scope to search trees. 

Although at some point in November beore firearm season 22lr are a no no.


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

I start the season hunting with a .22 and end it hunting with a .22 squirrel hunting is a lot of fun when you use a .22 with a decent scope.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

I use early in the season when the leaves are on the trees my 22 later when the leaves come off out comes my 17HMR then I can reach out a wee bit, now that's fun  Here is a limit from this past weekend.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I use the shoty if there are good numbers of grouse or woodcock around.
I ussually just use my .22 mag, dead on shot and long range, always get head or neck shots.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I use a shottie early on when the leaves are out and the pats are drumming.

I don't much care about squirrel meat anyway. Plus with the shottie, duck,goose and turkey are in play also.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

CChiaravalli95 said:


> I'm just wondering when most of you guys usually switch over from shotgun to .22 or vise versa?


I usually start out with the .410 while the leaves are still on the trees. Unless, like others have said, there's turkey on the menu and I'm toting a 12. Usually once the leaves come down and I switch to snow camo, then I switch to the .22 Mag.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Savage model 24 .22 over 20ga when the leaves are on the trees. 
Savage 92 17hmr with Mueller tactical scope for long range (100 - 150 yd) sniping. 
Savage Mark II or Ruger 10/22 for closer in sniping.

The most fun of all, Ruger rimfire pistol or revolver for stalking.


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

Shotgun when partridge are also on the menu, especially on windy days. 10/22 w/ scope exclusively later in the season when leaves are off and in the snow.


----------

